# Carniolan bees



## 259. (May 10, 2002)

I live in northeastern Indiana. Does anyone know where I can buy a nuc of Carniolan bees for this spring. I have had Carniolans before and really liked them, but the person I bought them from in Fort Wayne doesn't seem to be around anymore.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

How far are you willing to travel and when do you want them?


----------



## 259. (May 10, 2002)

rainesridgefarm said:


> How far are you willing to travel and when do you want them?


Well, I was hoping for someone within 100 miles, but I have already made arrangements to buy a package of grey caucasians. 
However, I am curious if you know someone near to me.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

I live between Rockford and Freeport and will be willing to do nucs around May 15th.


----------



## 259. (May 10, 2002)

rainesridgefarm said:


> I live between Rockford and Freeport and will be willing to do nucs around May 15th.


Do you have Carniolans?


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

Yes I get my queens from Strachen in CA.


----------



## 259. (May 10, 2002)

rainesridgefarm said:


> Yes I get my queens from Strachen in CA.


Well, I wish I had found you before I sent my check for package bees. However, I may still be interested at a later date if these grey caucasians don't work out.
Thank you.


----------

